# I only have one standard to rate pax



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

Tip.....5 star
No tip.....1 star


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Caraandmia said:


> Tip.....5 star
> No tip.....1 star


I think as you give out 99% 1 * Uber may ask you why. Or just stop sending you fares.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm not quite that draconian, but any fare less than $10 is an automatic 1*.

In the current "employee versus contractor" climate, Uberlyft is not going to do anything on this front.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> I'm not quite that draconian, but any fare less than $10 is an automatic 1*.
> 
> In the current "employee versus contractor" climate, Uberlyft is not going to do anything on this front.


I wouldn't put it past them. They might not deactivate you but how would you prove you were being given less trips? We're already pretty sure they favor new drivers; how is this different?


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> We're already pretty sure they favor new drivers


I'm already pretty sure that I doubt anything that people on this forum are already pretty sure about. Show me a leaked memo or it's just bombast and anecdote.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Caraandmia said:


> Tip.....5 star
> No tip.....1 star


So you're holding it against the pax for being mislead by Uber to believe the tip is included and they do not have to tip?

I actually go by the rating. If a pax is under 4 I cancel. A lot of other drivers do the same so exercise caution with this.

If a pax is waiting at the curb or outside when I arrive, they get in, exchange plesantries, and keep good conversation they are a 5 in my book. It is not the customers fault that Uber pays crappy wages and drivers, no matter how much they think they should, shouldn't take it out on the pax.


----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Caraandmia said:


> Tip.....5 star
> No tip.....1 star


Better to give out 2 stars Uber will review 1 star rating....To give a good 1 star rating you must send in a report to Uber..(Serious incident report) for the rating to stick...without a write up Uber will drop the rating Your New


----------



## Caraandmia (Jul 26, 2015)

I have both Uber and Lyft trade dress on my windshield. Pax ask me which one I like better, I always answer them I like Lyft better, cuz Lyft allows tipping. Even then, they still don't tip.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> I'm not quite that draconian, but any fare less than $10 is an automatic 1*.
> 
> In the current "employee versus contractor" climate, Uberlyft is not going to do anything on this front.


That would be 90% of trips here.


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That would be 90% of trips here.


I get some pax that always ask about their rating, if I ding them they will know it was me on their next ride. I always give them a 5 if they are ready to go when I pick them up and thank them for being prompt. I will give them a lower rating if I have to wait or if it is wrong address.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

this is not cool, only rate poorly jerks and min trips with no tip. we need a better tip off to short ass fares. if you guys are rating no tippers low then thats almost everyone.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> I'm not quite that draconian, but any fare less than $10 is an automatic 1*.
> .


Are you serious?
or is this a joke/sarcasm that I just didnt catch?


----------



## ubercillin (Jul 14, 2015)

I thought about rating based on tips but decided instead- would I want to drive them again?
5* - nice PAX and/or tipped
4* - kind of uncomfortable or dismissive
3* and below - depending on rudeness


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I think as you give out 99% 1 * Uber may ask you why. Or just stop sending you fares.


IMO, Uber does NOT care about riders rating, Uber would never deactivate a rider on the other hand drivers will be deactivated if their rating goes under 4.6


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Caraandmia said:


> Tip.....5 star
> No tip.....1 star


Lmao


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Killeen Ubur said:


> Better to give out 2 stars Uber will review 1 star rating....To give a good 1 star rating you must send in a report to Uber..(Serious incident report) for the rating to stick...without a write up Uber will drop the rating Your New


Rating will NOT be changed with or without notes from either sides " riders or drivers" as stated by Uber policy. All rating made by drivers towards the riders will stick but unfortunately, has no direct effect on the rider since Uber do not deactivate the rider. It's just up to the drivers whether they accept the low rating riders request or not.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Prediction for you in about 3 months...

Weird, I never get any pings.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

I have completed more than 3600 trips and and sprinkled so many riders with a 1 star, I'm still receiving requests and never been questioned by Uber.
Rating is in between the drivers and riders, it's clear, that's the way Uber claims it.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

But the more 1-stars you give out, the less rider pool you will have an option to pick up.

Most Pax do not tip, so it follows that you will eliminate most Pax from pinging you. You will only get tippers and new riders. Most of your rides will be new riders. Good luck with that.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I always give 5/5s to tippers - It's a good indication that s/he will also give you a 5/5.

I base my ratings solely on what I perceive from the rider. If I have a hunch that this person is an ungrateful little **** who will hand me a 1/5 for doing nothing wrong then I will rate
accordingly and so far, I've done a pretty decent job at it.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DexNex said:


> But the more 1-stars you give out, the less rider pool you will have an option to pick up.
> 
> Most Pax do not tip, so it follows that you will eliminate most Pax from pinging you. You will only get tippers and new riders. Most of your rides will be new riders. Good luck with that.


I have given out a 1 * and been pinged by the same person.


----------



## prk (Jul 9, 2015)

Unless they're rude or disrespectful just give em a five. Its not their fault, uber tells the pax the tip is included


----------



## SpecialK (May 18, 2015)

RainbowPlate said:


> I'm already pretty sure that I doubt anything that people on this forum are already pretty sure about. Show me a leaked memo or it's just bombast and anecdote.


I enjoy the groupthink paranoia actually. It amuses me between pings.


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Tippers start at 5*
Non-tippers start at 4*
Open beverage or give me shit because I won't let you smoke, eat or spit in a cup or out the window, start at 3*
Ask me to "stop" the trip early because "other Uber drivers do", start at 2*.
Yak.....1*, you pay me $200.00 and I put you on my "shitlist"!

When I drove a cab, I was a ***** for tips. I refuse to be a ***** for "*"!!!!


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

The customer starts with a 5 star until proven otherwise. Example: I gave out a mercy 2 to some drunk jerk who started smoking in my car and then later tells me he was high on drugs.


----------



## secretadmirer (Jul 19, 2015)

cool


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

Anyone getting a $4 ride without a tip gets a 4


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

jetboatjohnny said:


> Anyone getting a $4 ride without a tip gets a 4


Karma can be a B*tch. I am just curious, what's your rating?


----------



## jetboatjohnny (Jan 21, 2015)

Jason2k15 said:


> Karma can be a B*tch. I am just curious, what's your rating?


4.83 I got over 3000 rides in 18 months. My new rating system doesn't apply to my locals, just when I am in OC/LA. Most $4 rides here are $5, it is a dollar more to start.


----------



## Jason2k15 (Jul 31, 2015)

jetboatjohnny said:


> 4.83 I got over 3000 rides in 18 months. My new rating system doesn't apply to my locals, just when I am in OC/LA. Most $4 rides here are $5, it is a dollar more to start.


Wow, that is awesome. I am 4.81 after 43 rides. Just starting out really. 4.94 was my highest fluctuating rate before I lost the 5.0


----------

